# Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì?



## Nguyễn Nhung (25/2/19)

Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì là một trong những nỗi lo của mẹ bầu ở giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa. Đây cũng là tháng cuối của giai đoạn nên thai nhi đã phát triển gần như hoàn thiện nhưng mẹ bầu cũng nên chú ý những vấn đề sau:

*Mang thai tháng thứ 6 nên tăng bao nhiêu cân?*
Trong giai đoạn mang thai thì cân nặng tăng hay giảm tùy thuộc vào mỗi mẹ bầu và chế độ dinh dưỡng hay tùy thuộc vào từng giai đoạn khác nhau. Nhưng trong giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa hay tháng thứ 6 mang thai thì cân nặng mẹ bầu nên tăng khoảng 450g/tuần và khoảng 5 – 6kg/chu kỳ này.

Để đảm bảo cân nặng và dinh dưỡng ở giai đoạn này mẹ bầu nên bổ sung thêm: 300 calo/ngày, chế dộ ăn uống hợp lý, lành mạnh, chia nhỏ bữa ăn hằng ngày thành 5-6 bữa/ngày để đảm bảo mẹ không bị đói và các dưỡng chất được hấp thu tốt hơn.

*Cách chăm sóc bà bầu khi mang thai tháng thứ 6*
Mang thai tháng thứ 6, dây chằng giữ tử cung bị kéo giãn, nên thỉnh thoảng thai phụ sẽ cảm thấy đau, do tử cung bị chèn ép và bị những áp lực đè nén lên khiến mẹ bầu thường bị rối loạn tiêu hóa, phù chân, đau mỏi lưng…

*Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì về sinh lý*
Do tử cung đè ép lên tĩnh mạch ở khoang dưới làm cho máu ứ lại ở khoang chậu và mạch máu của chi dưới. Máu không lưu thông, áp lực tăng cao, lại thêm sự thay đổi của hóc môn nên thai phụ sẽ bị phù chân, cũng có thể gây ra hiện tượng giãn tĩnh mạch.

*Những điều lưu ý khi mang thai tháng thứ 6*
Bắt đầu từ tháng này, thai phụ phải đặc biệt chú ý đến cử động của mình, tránh những động tác gây chèn ép bụng, tránh cơ thể bị chấn động. Cố gắng tránh không nên mang, vác vật nặng. Nếu muốn nhặt vật ở dưới đất thì phải quỳ gối xuống, giữ cho thân trên luôn thẳng, để tránh gây áp lực lên bụng. Ngoài ra, không nên rướn người, vươn tay lấy vật ở trên cao để bụng không bị kéo giãn quá mức.

Tránh việc đi lại, di chuyển xa, vì ngồi trên xe bị lắc lư trong thời gian dài hoặc bị chấn động sẽ gây đau bụng, và dễ dẫn đến sinh non. Tránh để cho cơ thể bị lạnh. Nếu bị lạnh sẽ gây co thắt tử cung, có thể dẫn đến sinh non.

*Mang thai tháng thứ 6 có nên quan hệ không?*
Trong giai đoạn mang thai việc quan hệ không gây ảnh hưởng gì tới thai nhi và mẹ bầu cả, nhưng mẹ bầu cũng nên chú ý những vấn đề sau: Nên quan hệ với những tư thế an toàn, nhẹ nhàng và tránh quan hệ với những tư thế khó.

*Mang thai tháng thứ 6 nên kiêng gì*
Tránh những động tác gây chèn ép bụng, tránh cơ thể bị chấn động, không nên cầm vật nặng. Nếu muốn nhặt vật ở dưới đất thì phải quỳ gối xuống, giữ cho thân trên luôn thẳng, để tránh gây áp lực lên bụng.

Không nên rướn người, vươn tay lấy vật ở trên cao để bụng không bị kéo giãn quá mức.
Tránh đi du lịch xa, vì ngồi trên xe bị lắc lư trong thời gian dài hoặc bị chấn động sẽ gây đau bụng, và dễ dẫn đến sinh non.

Tránh để cho cơ thể bị lạnh. Nếu bị lạnh sẽ gây co thắt tử cung, có thể dẫn đến sinh non. Trong giai đoạn này phải chú ý giữ ấm.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

Ở tháng thứ 6 mẹ phải bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng để tốt cho thai nhi. Mẹ nên ăn nhiều loại hạt như hạt óc chó, hạnh nhân để tốt cho thai nhi mẹ nhé.


----------



## thaixuan (21/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Ở tháng thứ 6 mẹ phải bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng để tốt cho thai nhi. Mẹ nên ăn nhiều loại hạt như hạt óc chó, hạnh nhân để tốt cho thai nhi mẹ nhé.


Mình nghe nói không chỉ ăn mà còn uống sữa từ các loại hạt này cũng tốt lắm phải không bạn? Bạn mua các loại hạt này ở đâu vậy bạn?


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình nghe nói không chỉ ăn mà còn uống sữa từ các loại hạt này cũng tốt lắm phải không bạn? Bạn mua các loại hạt này ở đâu vậy bạn?


Bạn ghé cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ NTMart í, có bán trên facebook í. Bên này thì đủ loại hạt hữu cơ tự nhiên luôn í.


----------



## sanho_95 (10/7/19)

Nguyễn Nhung nói:


> Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì là một trong những nỗi lo của mẹ bầu ở giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa. Đây cũng là tháng cuối của giai đoạn nên thai nhi đã phát triển gần như hoàn thiện nhưng mẹ bầu cũng nên chú ý những vấn đề sau:
> 
> *Mang thai tháng thứ 6 nên tăng bao nhiêu cân?*
> Trong giai đoạn mang thai thì cân nặng tăng hay giảm tùy thuộc vào mỗi mẹ bầu và chế độ dinh dưỡng hay tùy thuộc vào từng giai đoạn khác nhau. Nhưng trong giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa hay tháng thứ 6 mang thai thì cân nặng mẹ bầu nên tăng khoảng 450g/tuần và khoảng 5 – 6kg/chu kỳ này.
> ...


Giai đoạn này các mẹ cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, đặc biệt là canxi. Các mẹ nên ăn những thực phẩm giàu canxi như sữa, thịt,...


----------



## phamthuyhop9779 (10/7/19)

Giai đoạn này bổ sung canxi là rất cần thiết cho bà bầu. Các bà bầu nên bổ sung canxi từ những thực phẩm giàu canxi và thuốc canxi cho bà bầu để thai nhi phát triển tốt nhất.


----------



## tamngo (14/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình nghe nói không chỉ ăn mà còn uống sữa từ các loại hạt này cũng tốt lắm phải không bạn? Bạn mua các loại hạt này ở đâu vậy bạn?


Bạn ghé chỗ mình giới thiệu chưa bạn?


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Bạn ghé chỗ mình giới thiệu chưa bạn?


Ah mình ghé rồi, mình có mua một số loại hạt ui dùng máy xay xay ra uống nè hehe. Cảm ơn bạn nhé.


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Ah mình ghé rồi, mình có mua một số loại hạt ui dùng máy xay xay ra uống nè hehe. Cảm ơn bạn nhé.


Hihi không có chi nè, nhân viên bên đó tư vấn nhiệt tình bạn nhỉ? Mình là khách hàng trung thành ở bên đó đó. Nay mới đi mua thêm một mớ sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu nữa nè.


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (16/7/19)

Từ tháng thứ 6, thai nhi phát triển nhanh, giai đoạn này mẹ cần bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, trong đó không thể thiếu canxi. Thiếu canxi trong giai đoạn này mẹ bầu có thể có các dấu hiệu như tê tay, tê chân, chuột rút,...nếu thiếu quá nhiều trẻ phát triển chậm, mẹ bầu có thể bị loãng xương.


----------



## phuonglan (17/7/19)

Tháng thứ 6 của thai kỳ là giai đoạn trẻ cần nhu cầu canxi lớn nhất. Vì vậy mẹ bầu có thể bổ sung thêm thực phẩm giàu canxi như hạnh nhân, hạt dẻ, tôm, cua,...


----------



## sanho_95 (19/7/19)

Nguyễn Nhung nói:


> Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì là một trong những nỗi lo của mẹ bầu ở giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa. Đây cũng là tháng cuối của giai đoạn nên thai nhi đã phát triển gần như hoàn thiện nhưng mẹ bầu cũng nên chú ý những vấn đề sau:
> 
> *Mang thai tháng thứ 6 nên tăng bao nhiêu cân?*
> Trong giai đoạn mang thai thì cân nặng tăng hay giảm tùy thuộc vào mỗi mẹ bầu và chế độ dinh dưỡng hay tùy thuộc vào từng giai đoạn khác nhau. Nhưng trong giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa hay tháng thứ 6 mang thai thì cân nặng mẹ bầu nên tăng khoảng 450g/tuần và khoảng 5 – 6kg/chu kỳ này.
> ...


Bà bầu mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng. Đặc biệt là nên bổ sung canxi


----------



## sanho_95 (19/7/19)

Nguyễn Nhung nói:


> Mang thai tháng thứ 6 cần chú ý những gì là một trong những nỗi lo của mẹ bầu ở giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa. Đây cũng là tháng cuối của giai đoạn nên thai nhi đã phát triển gần như hoàn thiện nhưng mẹ bầu cũng nên chú ý những vấn đề sau:
> 
> *Mang thai tháng thứ 6 nên tăng bao nhiêu cân?*
> Trong giai đoạn mang thai thì cân nặng tăng hay giảm tùy thuộc vào mỗi mẹ bầu và chế độ dinh dưỡng hay tùy thuộc vào từng giai đoạn khác nhau. Nhưng trong giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa hay tháng thứ 6 mang thai thì cân nặng mẹ bầu nên tăng khoảng 450g/tuần và khoảng 5 – 6kg/chu kỳ này.
> ...


Bà bầu mang thai tháng thứ 6 đôi khi sẽ bị đau lưng. Nên chú ý giữ gìn sức khỏe nhé!


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bài viết rất hay và bổ ích . các mẹ tham khảo việc bổ sung canxi đúng cách nhé.


----------

